# online order/build tracker



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

hi
I have seen in a few threads about people seeing their car is build week x or its on a ship etc., how are you tracking this?

I placed an order for a new TT last w/e and have a screenshot with the order ref ... what do I need to do to see where its up to?


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

denTTony said:


> hi
> I have seen in a few threads about people seeing their car is build week x or its on a ship etc., how are you tracking this?
> 
> I placed an order for a new TT last w/e and have a screenshot with the order ref ... what do I need to do to see where its up to?


You need to create an account by registering on the www.audi.co.uk website.

Then you use your postcode and order number to identify the car.

If (like me) you ordered via an online broker, you may have to tick the option that says it's been ordered via a company, before it will accept the registration. (I didn't need to enter the name of any company, just tick the box).

Hope that helps.


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks Martyn
all works good. I was advised previously to use 'myAudi' which is why I couldnt find the option.

Car showing up, build commences Jan 15th 2018 ... Ill await my first video


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

just checked on audi.co.uk and car is built is now leaving Gyor.

thats all the detail I can see, where are people checking and seeing the status code, i.e. 30, 38 etc. so they know the car is en-route or on a ship etc. ?


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

denTTony said:


> hi
> I placed an order for a new TT last w/e and have a screenshot with the order ref ... what do I need to do to see where its up to?


You placed an order last weekend and its already been built? did your dealer have one on order already?

I ordered start of December and my build date isn't until 5th Feb!


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

you have quoted the original post. Car order was placed in November, build started last week and is now complete.

I am trying to track the transport now hence me asking about the tracking codes? how do i find/check these so that I know where the car is? i do nt see these when accessing audi.co.uk ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

denTTony said:


> I am trying to track the transport now hence me asking about the tracking codes? how do i find/check these so that I know where the car is? i do nt see these when accessing audi.co.uk ?


There's are instructions on the original thread, but not that easy to find as it is so long! Here's a summary:

1. Login to MyAudi and view your details. You must do this first to authenticate with the server.
2. Paste the following URL into your browser address bar (you can use another window):

```
https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/XXXXXXXXXX
```
Replace the XXXXXXXX at the end with your order number.

You should get a whole page of JSON data back, with your order details, current status and also the dates on which your status codes changed.

Please be aware that events generated to show progress through the factory are for "entertainment purposes only". Your build will *always* show as started the Thursday before your confirmed build week, and progresses on a daily schedule through each of the stages so that magically your car is shown as complete by the Monday morning. That's German efficiency for you... 

Other events, after leaving QA, such as leaving factory, arrived at port, arrived in UK, arrived at dealer, etc appear to largely reflect real world events - but they are not realtime and usually only get updated once a day (usually around 1-2am).


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> denTTony said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to track the transport now hence me asking about the tracking codes? how do i find/check these so that I know where the car is? i do nt see these when accessing audi.co.uk ?
> ...


thanks. if reading correctly it looks like mine is status code = 30 ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

denTTony said:


> Thanks. If reading correctly it looks like mine is status code = 30 ?


Perhaps - Do not know how you are reading it?!

30 left the factory (Gyor)
38 at port awaiting shipping (Emden)
40 arrived at UK port (Sheerness, Grimsby, Newcastle)
60 in transit to dealer
70 arrived at dealer


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

denTTony said:


> you have quoted the original post. Car order was placed in November, build started last week and is now complete.
> 
> I am trying to track the transport now hence me asking about the tracking codes? how do i find/check these so that I know where the car is? i do nt see these when accessing audi.co.uk ?


ah yes silly me! bet you can't wait...


----------

